# Biscayne Bay Reports



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

I spent a few hours on BB today in search of Bones. I saw one huge school on the flat but they were moving away. Perhaps 100 fish in that group which makes me optimistic. The guide on the next flat's angler was spin fishing and making a lot of casts. I'm guessing he was in the bucket or uninformed. The water temps are a little low for optimism, but hey my boat is just sitting there yearning to get wet. I'm tempted to buy some shrimp and chum some Bones in range but I'm prone to guilt feelings. Such is the life of a fly fishing purist!


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.. I to am leaving my spin rods at home more often.. lol good to hear you saw some fish.. We still need to get out there!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Thanks for the heads up.. I to am leaving my spin rods at home more often.. lol good to hear you saw some fish.. We still need to get out there!



And to think over a year ago when I was on the phone with you as I was on the way to by a fly rod you were talking smack... 
"You're going to become one of those guys?" lol

Don't forget about me! 
I still haven't got a bone on fly!
I won't let you down this time! lol


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey guys do you like riddles? If you promise not to post the answers I'll tell you where I saw them. What do you use to keep a babies diaper on? Some trombones have em and some don't. I know someone's gonna flame me for giving away their secret spot


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

i hate riddles..  [smiley=fun_84.gif] [smiley=fun_84.gif] [smiley=fun_84.gif] Can i get the first letter [smiley=1-sobbing.gif]


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

You got me with that riddle!! [smiley=frustrate2.gif]


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

That was Easy!!


----------



## bsfl (Jul 30, 2009)

Hehe easy! Great spot but not too secret


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

got it... but it took some help and intense thinking!! ;D


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)




----------

